# Amplificador para Parlantes de auto



## Jeremas (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola! Soy jeremas, =)

Hace ya un tiempo conseguí unos parlantes de auto, son dos, con otro parlante mas chico arriba de cada uno, y dos tweeters cada uno, o eso me parece a mi.

El tema es que la potencia máxima es de 200W, pero no me dice la potencia real, entonces no puedo hacerle los amplificadores.

En la página dice datos, pero nada sobre la potencia real, entonces, de que potencia hago los amplificadores?

Habia pensado y me recomendaron no hacerlos de mas de 20W, yo habia pensado algo de  15W, pero tampoco se si se lo van a bancar..

Por si sirve de algo, los parlantes son unos Blauline serie K, modelo B-6902 K.

Adjunto unas fotos con una pila para referencia de tamaño por si son de ayuda.

Si alguno hizo algún aplificador parecido, o tiene algún consejo, Desde ya muchas gracias! =)

















Salud! =)


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 18, 2011)

Pues de 200w RMS no son, puedes hacer un amplificador que no pase de los 15w RMS, en el foro hay varios nada mas es cuestión de buscarlos

Saludos!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Mar 18, 2011)

Pues si los vas a usar en el auto, usa un amplificador para carro, no se un TDA2003 o TDA2004, que funcionan con 12v no mas de 1A, y te los hace sonar bien, lo digo porque yo tengo 4 de estas bocinas con un amplificador de 4 TDA2004 (cada uno en puente para obtener 20w RMS mono por integrado), por si te interesa aqui el link: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampauto.php
SALUDOS!!!

PD: El circuito del link funciona con 12v 4A como minimo pero para que suene mejor puedes ponerle 12v 8A, puede ser de una fuente de computadora


----------



## Jeremas (Mar 18, 2011)

Nono, la idea es hacerle los gabinetes, y usarlos en mi cuarto, jaja.
15W es lo que yo pensaba, estará bien?
Tenés esos mismos parlantes MAstodonte_Man?


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 18, 2011)

puedes usar el Amplificador con TDA7377 + Preamplificadores + vúmetro + PCBs listo para armarlo y usarlo, es de 2x30W osea 15W+15W


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2011)

Así a la vista, esos parlantes necesitan ser castigados con 25-30Wrms. 
No menos que eso...

Si tu intensión es usarlos en el auto, estás limitado a hacer un amplificador que funcione con 12V simples, pero si los vas a usar fuera del auto, en tu casa por ejemplo, podés hacerte un lindo amplificador con alimentación partida, que es una buena característica.

Para esos parlantes, vendría al pelo un amplificador estéreo con TDA2050.
Bien podrías armar dos módulos de estos en modo simple:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
O también algo como esto (estéreo):
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-tda2050v-pcb-47950/

Hay varias opciones, todas son viables...

Saludos! 



KarLos! dijo:


> puedes usar el Amplificador con TDA7377 + Preamplificadores + vúmetro + PCBs listo para armarlo y usarlo, *es de 2x30W osea 15W+15W*


No.
Si decís "2x30" estás dando a entender que son DOS (2) canales de 30 Watts... Si tu intensión es decir "dos canales de 15W" entonces es "2x15W". Ese "2x" son la cantidad de canales, y lo siguiente es la potencia... No confundas...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Mar 18, 2011)

Si son esos mismos parlantes, yo los uso con el circuito que antes ya pase y funcionan muy bien y a maximo volumen suenan  claro con un buen cajon para los bajos, si ya tienes el amplificador que dices de 15w esta bien tambien pero si no puedes elegir alguno de los que los otros copañeros te han dado a escojer 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Jeremas (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaja, Gracias!

Seguro 25-30 w?

Tampoco quiero matarlos en 10 minutos...

Quiero usarlos en mi cuarto, asique con eso no hay problema. Que es eso de alimentacion partida? ¿?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Mar 18, 2011)

PD: yo creo que el circuito que yo pase es el mas facil de ensamblar de los que ya dijeron, porque los que usan tda algunos usan fuente partida = a mas trabajo y el del tda 7377, es casi lo mismo pero con 30w (15w + 15w) y el de mi link es de 80w (20w x 4)


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 18, 2011)

Pues yo solo pongo lo que dice en el Datasheet no invento nada



> TDA7377 - 2 x 30WDUAL/QUAD POWER AMPLIFIER FOR CAR RADIO - STMicroelectronics


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeremas dijo:


> Jaja, Gracias!
> 
> *1)* Seguro 25-30 w?
> 
> ...



*1)* Si, seguro. Con 15W no llegás a mover bien esos parlantes, son de 6x9", se bancan bien unos 30W rms...

*2)* Quedate tranquilo, que no los vas a romper; de eso se encarga tu oído, de sensar el volúmen (potencia) máximo que le podés mandar... No los vas a usar "al palo" escuchando una distorsión asquerosa.... (por recorte del mismo parlante, saturación -> cosa casi imposible)

*3)* Que la alimentación del amplificador requiere de dos polaridades opuestas, además de la línea de 0V. O sea, tenés que alimentarlos con +22V 0V -22V ... Buscá información, que por el foro abunda, y de sobra...

Saludos.



KarLos! dijo:


> Pues yo solo pongo lo que dice en el Datasheet no invento nada





KarLos! dijo:


> es de 2x30W *osea 15W+15W*


Esta parte está mal! Si leés "*2x30*" son *dos canales de 30Watts* y *no* dos canales de 15W !! Es simple! volvé a releer mi mensaje comprendiendo lo que leés......


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 18, 2011)

Me sumo a lo de Tavo, 30w debe soportar, viendo un poco los gastos, me inclinaria por un STK. de esos estereos, ( 41xx), mas alla de la potencia que puedan llegar a soportar, mejor tener un ampli mas grande que uno chico que distorcione. Es mas facil saber que tus parlantes saturen, que pensar que ql ampli distorcione.
Saludos!


----------



## Jeremas (Mar 18, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas!

Tengo pensado hacer el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-tda2050v-pcb-47950/

Siguiendo el circuito que está en el post, tendrás el esquema eléctrico? las resistencias que dicen 680R, son en ohms, no?

En cuanto a la alimentación, ya estoy buscando como hacer eso, (Y)

Hay que agregar algo más o con eso basta? En cuanto a audio, este es mi 2do proyecto, jaja, el primero fue un simple vúmetro, 

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Me sumo a lo de Tavo, 30w debe soportar, *viendo un poco los gastos, me inclinaria por un STK. de esos estereos...*


 

Gastos?? El queee?? Un TDA2050 original sale 7 pesos. O sea, por 20 mangos te hacés el amplificador (plaqueta), y lo tenés andando.

Con 20 mangos, no pagás ni la mitad de un STK (original, cosa que ya no hay...)

Mmm... Me quedo mil veces con los TDA2050...


----------



## Jeremas (Mar 18, 2011)

pipa, como decia, es mi primer proyecto de audio serio, y no entiendo mucho, voy leyendo lo que encuentro y mucho tiempo no hay por el colegio, por eso aprovecho el finde, =)
Viendo gastos un poco, los STK no son mas caros?


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 18, 2011)

STK4142 = $24 , (al menos aca en Rosario) los demas componentes no suman gran cosa.



Tavo dijo:


> Mmm... Me quedo mil veces con los TDA2050...



Esta es una opinon tuya, que puede o no ser compartida. pero es respetable. 
Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> *STK4142 = $24* , (al menos aca en Rosario) los demas componentes no suman gran cosa.


Si... todo lo que quieras, pero apuesto SIN MIRAR que es más falso que pedo de robot, que sonrisa de suegra..... 
Bueno, son gustos, realmente no le veo el caso comprar STKs hoy en día. Quizá unos años antes (2000) si era más fiable...
Con 24 mangos hacés el ampli con 2050 estéreo (sin la fuente, obvio).


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeremas dijo:


> pipa, como decia, es mi primer proyecto de audio serio, y no entiendo mucho, voy leyendo lo que encuentro



Me parece barbaro que uses el tiempo para aprender algo de esto, mas si es lo que te gusta, solo di mi opinion, ni siquiera un consejo, la cual podes o no hacer caso.
es tu decision y cual sea estamos aca para ayudarte.
Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 18, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Esta es una opinon tuya, que puede o no ser compartida. pero es respetable.
> Saludos!


No creas que es "solo mía", somos varios los "fanáticos" de los 2050..... Por algo será, no? 
Es precisamente por esto: La relación "*calidad-precio-simpleza*" es *INMEJORABLE!*


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> No creas que es "solo mía", somos varios los "fanáticos" de los 2050..... Por algo será, no?
> Es precisamente por esto: La relación "*calidad-precio-simpleza*" es *INMEJORABLE!*



Tambien son varios los que no lo son, y por algo sera tambien no? 
Saludos!


----------



## Jeremas (Mar 18, 2011)

No discutan che... Sobre gustos y preferencias no hay nada escrito, no? =)

Tavo, no tendrás el esquema electrico de ese ampli?


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeremas dijo:


> No discutan che... Sobre gustos y preferencias no hay nada escrito, no?



No es una discucion, son solo opinones.



Tavo dijo:


> Si... todo lo que quieras, pero apuesto SIN MIRAR que es más falso que pedo de robot, que sonrisa de suegra.....





Tavo dijo:


> Con 20 mangos, no pagás ni la mitad de un STK (original, cosa que ya no hay...)



Ya los has asegurado tu.

Saludos!!


----------



## Jeremas (Mar 18, 2011)

Che, otra duda compañeros, como le tendría que regular el volumen?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2011)

Mucha discusión, vayamos por partes para que esta persona le quede claro
STK más alla del precio, tiene una tasa no muy adecuada de distorción
TDA7377 y cualquiera para auto, a 30W tienen 10% de distorción, en un vehiculo no se nota pero para el hogar es un verdadero horror.....

Luego te quedan dos posibilidades, por lado el hacerlo con Circuitos Integrados, tenes varias muy buenas opciones el LM1875(muy bueno mejor que los TDA) TDA2250/52/60 que tienenn muy buen sonido
Para el caso si me dan a elegir o el LM1875 o Integrados de la serie AN..... muy superiores en calidad a los TDA, de echo los utiiza Philips para sus cadenas de HI FI de baja-mediana potencia, y también Panasonic y ojo estas dos marcas no utilzan cualquier cosa

Y por otro lado un amplificador discreto que, a 38V con 4ohms te dan 30W de muy notable calidad, y vas a aprender más de un verdadero equipo de audio, los CI son fáciles pero no aprendes nada de audio ya que terminas viendolo como una caja negra de 5 patas, sin saber que ni porque.
En uno discreto aprendes muchas cosas y el porque de cada una de ellas, muchos y no lo digo por quiens han posteado aqui, Tavo, Pipa, Agustin, que los considero mis amigos y tienen ya su experiencia 
Si no por otras personas que han echo equipos de buena potencia pero siemrpre con CI y creen saberlo todo en audio y cuando le pregunto para que lleva este componente o que tensión deberia tener en tal punto no tienen la más palida idea....

Bueno alli puse todo sobre la mesa (y eso que exclui los tubos de audio con dos 6BQ5 puspull que bello ampli jejej), tienes para elegir


----------



## Jeremas (Mar 18, 2011)

A veer... jaja. Viendo todo esto, bien puedo gastar fortuna en un stk, que quizás sea trucho y distorsiona bastante. Entonces, dejémoslo de lado.
El 1875 no es para potencias mayores de 40W?
Por ahora veo como mejor opción el circuito estéreo con el TDA2050, pero no se cuanto me irá a salir esa de la fuente "partida" ni como hacerla y todavía no encuentro nada...
Alternativas?
Consejos?
Lo del volumen?

De nuevo, gracias a todos!


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 19, 2011)

Para el volumen puedes hacer un pre-amplificador sencillo o si no puedes conectar un potenciometro directo, hay pongo una imagen de como debe ser la conexión

PD: Tambien subo el pdf de un preamplificador sencillo que lo baje por aqui por el foro no me acuerdo donde pero fue hecho por mnicolau

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2011)

KarLos! dijo:


> PD: Tambien subo el pdf de un preamplificador sencillo que lo baje por aqui por el foro no me acuerdo donde pero fue hecho por mnicolau


No tenés que subir el mismo archivo que ya existe!!!...de esa forma solo gastás espacio del servidor INUTILMENTE, OK???
Si lo querés ayudar, entonces dale un link al tema donde está ese preamplificador  De esa manera tendrá el pre, el PCB y todas las explicaciones necesarias de quienes lo armaron!!!!


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 19, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> No tenés que subir el mismo archivo que ya existe!!!...de esa forma solo gastás espacio del servidor INUTILMENTE, OK???
> Si lo querés ayudar, entonces dale un link al tema donde está ese preamplificador  De esa manera tendrá el pre, el PCB y todas las explicaciones necesarias de quienes lo armaron!!!!



Si lo se, lo que pasa que no me acordaba en que parte lo había visto si no hubiera puesto el link

PD: El circuito del pre simple esta en el post del TDA7377


----------



## Tavo (Mar 19, 2011)

Bueno, veo que ya estás algo encaminado, Jeremías..

Viendo lo que te recomiendan, hay varias posibilidades para armar.
Decíamos que hoy en día, la mayoría de los *STKs* son relativamente *caros* comparados con otros, y la calidad *es la misma* que puede entregar tranquilamente un TDA... (y el que lee esto, preste atención, y no se apure a responder que son mejores los STK que los TDA, porque no dá...)

Todo depende la potencia que quieras obtener. Si necesitás un amplificador para esos parlantes, lo mejor sería un amplificador en base a TDA2050 o LM1875, siendo los dos Circuitos Integrados *muy similares.*
Podría decir (y afirmar) que los integrados de la serie *LM siempre son más caros que los TDA*, porque tienen ese "detalle" de tener un 0,00001 menos de distorsión que los TDA... Pero vamos, que con esos parlantes (y con otros incluso de mayor prestación) no hay diferencias...
La única diferencia *es el PRECIO.* Tengo entendido que un LM1875 no baja de 15 o 20 pesos, mientras que un TDA2050 *original*, lo consigo por $7. Como bien decía más atrás, y no solo dicho por mi, la relación "calidad-precio-simpleza" es inmejorable.

Estás en toda tu libertad de armar lo que quieras. Yo por mi parte, sinceramente te recomiendo un amplificador estéreo con TDA2050, y ojo, *que no estoy "promocionando" mi thread* ni mucho menos, podés armar cualquier diseño de PCB o proyecto, pero mi recomendación es esa; porque se ajusta perfecto a lo que estás buscando. 

Saludos.

PS: Y haciendo referencia al primer párrafo de este mensaje, puedo decir que creo que no muchos conocen al TDA1514, es un chip Hi-Fi (hasta me atrevería a decir Hi-End), que tiene una calidad extraordinaria, es sin dudas el mejorcito de los TDAs. Entrega un linda potencia, 50W, y es fácil de armar.

Respecto a lo que decías (tus dudas) sobre la "fuente partida", es lo más normal que puedas ver, cualquier amplificador de potencia medianamente "serio" se alimenta con fuente partida, y es lo más normal que puedas ver en audio. Revisá un poco las páginas de este tema, que hay un caso similar, y están bien explicadas las dudas....


----------



## Jeremas (Mar 19, 2011)

Gracias a todos! Creo que ya está decidido, voy a hacer el estéreo con los TDA. (Y)
Estaba viendo el circuito para el volumen, Cual es la alimentación?
Recuerdo haber medido un par de veces con una fuente de pc, puede ser que tenga algo asi como la alimentación partida? Porque tengo una que no uso, y si no me equivoco tenía salida de 24V o de 18V, podría usarla o no se banca por la corriente? me fijaría ahora pero la estuve buscando y no la encuentro....


----------



## Tavo (Mar 19, 2011)

Jeremas dijo:


> Gracias a todos! Creo que ya está decidido, voy a hacer el estéreo con los TDA. (Y)
> Estaba viendo el circuito para el volumen, Cual es la alimentación?
> Recuerdo haber medido un par de veces con una fuente de pc, puede ser que tenga algo asi como la alimentación partida? Porque tengo una que no uso, y si no me equivoco tenía salida de 24V o de 18V, podría usarla o no se banca por la corriente? me fijaría ahora pero la estuve buscando y no la encuentro....



Cuando hablamos de "*fuente partida*" o términos similares, nos referimos a una fuente que tiene un *GND* (negativo, 0V, tierra, como quieras llamarlo) y dos tensiones *IGUALES pero con polaridad opuesta.* Es decir, por un lado tenemos +V y 0V, y por el otro tenemos -V y 0V, resultando ser tres cables en total, de alimentación. +V, 0V y -V. *Pero siempre las ramas tienen la misma tensión!*

Estuve buscando *por vos*, y por acá tenés un comentario de Fogonazo que explica brevemente por qué los amplificadores requieren de fuente partida.

En el caso de este proyecto, necesitás comprar un transformador que tenga 17+17Vca en un secundario, o 34Vca con punto medio, que es lo mismo.
Ese "punto medio" del que hablamos, es lo que conocemos como GND o 0V. Es el centro de la alimentación, y sin éste, nada tiene sentido.

Si de verdad te cuesta entender el tema o no sabés mucho, deberías ponerte las pilas y buscar por el foro, que hay muchísima información para aclarar tus dudas. Pero te repito, el "chiste" es que vengas por acá y escribas "fuente partida" o "fuente doble" o "fuente simétrica" y vayas viendo los temas que hay. Esto lleva un tiempo, pero es tiempo GANADO, es decir, NO estés solamente 10 minutos leyendo y buscando, dedicá TIEMPO al tema para comprenderlo. Te lo digo "de onda", es un consejo para tu bien. *Leer, leer y leer. Así se aprende.*

Saludos!

PS:


Jeremas dijo:


> Estaba viendo el circuito para el volumen, Cual es la alimentación?


Existen circuitos activos y pasivos. Los activos requieren de una alimentación externa para que funcionen, y los pasivos simplemente se alimentan de la misma señal... En este caso, un simple potenciómetro aplicado como control de volumen es un circuito pasivo, no requiere alimentación externa.


----------



## Jeremas (Mar 20, 2011)

Tavo, gracias por la info, pero no es de vago, pregunté si se podían usar los voltajes de una fuente de PC, (que dice -12 +12 x ej.) porque no me había quedado claro lo de la alimentación, en cuanto a lo de la fuente partida, ahora sabiendo un poco más, ya puedo ir pensando como hacerla.
Pregunté lo del volumen, porque por ahí arriba, un campañero pasó un pdf con un circuito preamplificador, no un potenciómetro solo, de ahí mi pregunta.
Gracias a todos de nuevo!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 20, 2011)

Jeremas dijo:


> Tavo, gracias por la info, pero no es de vago, pregunté si se podían usar los voltajes de una fuente de PC, (que dice *-12* +12 x ej.) porque no me había quedado claro lo de la alimentación...


Nop, no podés alimentarlo con fuente de PC por dos razones:
1) La tensión son 12V, y para este ampli es un desastre. No recomendado. Recomiendo una tensión mínima de trabajo de +-20V, no menos.
2) La rama NEGATIVA de la fuente de PC nunca llega a 1A... O sea, la rama positiva puede drenar varios amperes, quizá hasta 20A, pero la negativa como mucho provee 1A.
Y así no se puede. La tensión y corriente debe ser la misma en ambas ramas, porque el consumo es equilibrado en ambas ramas a la vez.



Jeremas dijo:


> Pregunté lo del volumen, porque por ahí arriba, un campañero pasó un pdf con un circuito preamplificador, no un potenciómetro solo, de ahí mi pregunta.


Ah, pensé que te referías a este circuito, el cual es simplemente un potenciómetro, y no necesita alimentación.

La alimentación clásica de un Preamp suele ser de +-15Vcc. Cualquier fuente que entregue esa tensión sobre 1A es suficiente...

Saludos!


----------



## Jeremas (Mar 21, 2011)

Infinitamente agradecido!
Gracias por todo! =)
En cuanto empiece a armarlo aviso y subo alguna foto.
Tavo, una última cosa, porque me dijiste 17, 20, 22, cual es el voltaje ideal, para el amplificador estéreo que me pasaste?


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 21, 2011)

Fijate en el Datasheet hay viene todo lo que necesitas saber.


----------

